# We want to get a chihuahua- advice needed please from chi owners !



## Melissad (Jan 24, 2009)

Hi all,
Quick intro- I'm Melissa, 35, married to Gavin, 37.
We live in Biggleswade in Bedfordshire, UK.
We have two daughters aged 8 and 6. 
We've wanted a dog for years, but not when our daughters were babies or toddlers. I absolutely adore chihuahuas and we are looking for a chihuahua female. We are going to see family in the US later in the year, so we're looking at getting a chi once we return. My sisters and Mum are doggy lovers and have offered to dog sit when we take our annual holiday- they both have chinese crested dogs.
I have a few questions and would love to get some advice. I want to do all my research and be 100% clued up before we make the massive decision to buy a chihuahua. I believe strongly that a dog is for life and once we take on a dog, it will be with us forever. 
So my questions ...
1 ) suitable for children ? I know someone with two chi's and two children and they seem to get on fine, but depending on where you look, the general advice seems to be that chi's and kids don't mix. Is this true ? Are chi's Ok with kids ? Are they quite friendly ?
2 ) personality- are females less dominant than males ? 
3 ) barking- my sister thinks that chi's are really snappy and barky. I know that all dogs bark, so surely it's down to temperament and how they are trained ?
4 ) do they hate being left alone ? I'm a stay at home Mother. I work from home an hour or two a day, but obviously pop out from time to time. Do they chew ? Is it best to use a doggy crate when out for an hour or two or just restrict to one or two rooms ?
5 ) what are they like when out walking ? Do they like/hate other dogs ? I know they have the dominant terrier personality, but how dominant, compared to say a jack russell ?

Thanks.
I have so many questions and I hope I haven't scared you all of with those.
Off to look at your photos now,
Melissa
x


----------



## guest185 (Oct 27, 2008)

Hello 

Hope you find all the info you need here.

Obviously this doesn't go in all cases, every situation is different - but from what i've seen/heard/experienced, Chis/ small dogs tend to be weary of children because children are quite forward in their approach when it comes to the cutey little doggy they see.

I guess the children will need training as much as the pup, if you know what I mean xxx


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

1 ) suitable for children ? I know someone with two chi's and two children and they seem to get on fine, but depending on where you look, the general advice seems to be that chi's and kids don't mix. Is this true ? Are chi's Ok with kids ? Are they quite friendly ?

In my opinion, the question shouldn't be are chi's good with kids... it should be *are your children good with chi's??* At ages 6 and 8, your children are passed the toddler stage so I wouldn't worry so much about them squeezing the puppy too tightly, etc. But chi's are very small and kids can be pretty hyper, and that is what doesn't mix. It's not that chi's don't like kids. They do for the most part! It's just a matter of safety for a very small and fragile dog with little kids grabbing them and/or running around, dropping them, etc. I know some breeders won't sell a chi pup to anyone with kids under the age of about 10 or so. You have to really know your children and how gentle they would be with a very small, very vulnerable baby puppy.


2 ) personality- are females less dominant than males ? 

I've heard the opposite. That the males are more easy going and laid back and the females can be more bossy and dominant. We have a boy and he is just a love. Again, it depends on the dog. 

3 ) barking- my sister thinks that chi's are really snappy and barky. I know that all dogs bark, so surely it's down to temperament and how they are trained ?

Any dog can be barky. It's a matter of training. But yes, they do alarm bark when they hear something unusual. Some are more barky than others.

4 ) do they hate being left alone ? I'm a stay at home Mother. I work from home an hour or two a day, but obviously pop out from time to time. Do they chew ? Is it best to use a doggy crate when out for an hour or two or just restrict to one or two rooms ?

I think chi's do best with someone around, but that is probably true of most dogs. Yes, puppies chew. If you leave appropriate toys for them and confine them when not being watched, they will be fine. You can puppy proof a room or use a crate, whatever you prefer. You can set up a playpen area if you want, where you put them when not watching them (which would be sort of inbetween letting them have a whole room or just a small crate.)

5 ) what are they like when out walking ? Do they like/hate other dogs ? I know they have the dominant terrier personality, but how dominant, compared to say a jack russell ?

I think most chi's are pretty fearless when it comes to other dogs and most are not going to shrink back, regardless of the size of the other dog. They think they are big. LOL. Again, it's a matter of proper socialization at a young age and how the dog is raised. Good socialization from puppyhood by the breeder and then continued socialization through puppyhood will make a well rounded dog with a good personality. You have to really be devoted to investing the time when they are young.

I hope this helps a bit!

Brodysmom


----------



## jeanie brown (Jan 5, 2009)

Hi there i have a male chi dodge . He rarely barks only when we excite him. I to work at home when i need to go out most places i take him to but i would def leave him at home if i was going to say a food shop where he couldent go in my grandchildren love him and are very very gentle with him i do not allow them to lift him up but he in turn is gentle with them. All in all dodge is the best ever and although we have only had him 1 month i think its the best desision i ever made to have him


----------



## pickychi (Jan 13, 2009)

WELL!!!
I own 5 Chi's (4 girls & 1 boy).

All I can say is that I've got very young grandchildren and they appriciate the dogs and vice versa. My grand-daughter is 5yrs and we went to a local open dog show today and she won a 2nd out of 5 in a junior handling class (5 to 11 yrs).

All mine seem to get on rather well together. I know all there mannerisms.

Mine only bark if someone is near the garden.

Chi's do like company.
When it's bedtime or if I go out then mine go in a crate to keep them safe.
None have ever chewed. I always make sure they've got plenty of toys and chews to keep them occupied.

When I take them out for a walk they think there invincible when they see other dogs.

I've had Chi's for 8yrs or so now and I wouldn't change them for the world!!!
Hope this helps you a little. X pickychi.


----------



## lgahr (Dec 16, 2008)

I think all dogs are individuals......I was worried how a chihuahua would fit in my household. I do NOT like a yappy barking little pest of a dog. My Lola simply never barks, she will whimper when I leave her alone in a room but she simply does not bark BUT let her 54 year old playmate come home from work and watch out. I think because he is boisertous and loud she is too. He talks to her---she talks back. They roll around on the floor and my sweet gentle friend sounds like a mini grizzly bear. As soon as he is quiet.....Lola is quiet.

As for children -- Lola met my grandson Wyatt for the first time and he had one rule DO NOT TRY TO PICK HER UP. Wyatt has been around animals all his life and he has a labrador at his house so he understood Lola is a "baby". Lola adored him. She followed him everywhere. He sat down she was sitting on him, next to him, behind him......any place close to him. He was her litter mate it seems. Wyatt laid down to watch TV and Lola laid right on top of him........they were a puppy pile. So, chihuahuas and kids seem to be made for each other IF they have constant supervision and a few basic rules. At least Wyatt and Lola seemed to have bonded in the very best way.

Hope you have a good experience and I hope your husband is calm and easy going -- that would help a lot!!!!


----------



## pinkglitterybunny (Jul 26, 2008)

good luck in getting your chi baby  seems like all your chi questions have been answered! I dont have kids only the furry type so im not sure about all that, 

Oooh I do hate it when people assume chis are yappy! too often when i say i have a chi, people go "what? one of those little yappy blummin things!?" drives me mad!! My little girl isnt, shes so quiet, but then our king charles cav barks all day long, so i guess it depends on the dog!!  

Hope we get to see pics of your chi when you get her, xx


----------



## SillySally (Jan 2, 2009)

Good Luck picking out your new baby. You got some really good info here and I just wanted to say that not all Chi's are barky. My Sally doesn't bark at all but I hear she is an exception to the rule. She also loves anyone and everybody. She loves other dogs too but not puppies that pull on her hair LOL!

To me it is very important to find a breeder that socializes her dogs and ofcourse the background be healthy, also to me it is important that the breeder only breeds and specializes in Chihuahuas only.


----------



## freedomchis (Jul 28, 2007)

hello and welcome
well you have had lots of great advice i have had chihuahuas for nearly 3 years we got our first one when our daughter was 2 and my son was 6 
i think if you teach the children and the chihuahua how to be around each other you will have no problems (i watch when my nieces or nephews come to my house as they arent around dogs at all) i wouldnt allow any other child pick up any of my chihuahuas others than my children!!
mine dont bark unless there is a strange noise or a strange voice 
my girls are far more busier than the boys my boys love cuddles and love nothing more than to sleep on the sofa with me but the girls love to be on the go playing and seeing what everyone else is up too!!

i do think the long coat chihuahua is way more calmer than the smooth coat chihuahua too i dont know if anyone feels this way but our smooth coat boy i feel is more terrier like than the longs and a few people i know in ring craft class do agree we me!!

good luck in your search!!


----------



## Kioana (Mar 1, 2005)

1 ) suitable for children ? I know someone with two chi's and two children and they seem to get on fine, but depending on where you look, the general advice seems to be that chi's and kids don't mix. Is this true ? Are chi's Ok with kids ? Are they quite friendly ?

Well my chis are kid friendly, And it's all on how YOU teach your kids to act /hold chis with care. My sister is 8 and we've had chis sncie she was 2 and she's always been around them and know how to handle them so for me it's not true

2 ) personality- are females less dominant than males ? 
In my case some of my females are laid back and some are my alpha dogs I favor males more becuase they are so much more willing to please. i look at them like humans, LOL look at females and look at men could you be around females all day "cat fighten" 

3 ) barking- my sister thinks that chi's are really snappy and barky. I know that all dogs bark, so surely it's down to temperament and how they are trained ?

Again every chi is differant, i have some that don't bark and some that are non stop barkers 

4 ) do they hate being left alone ? I'm a stay at home Mother. I work from home an hour or two a day, but obviously pop out from time to time. Do they chew ? Is it best to use a doggy crate when out for an hour or two or just restrict to one or two rooms ?

it's how you want them to be , my chis are crated when i'm gone, my chis lay around all day but some like to play all day some of my chis' love to be with us and don't mind us leaveing others hate it 


5 ) what are they like when out walking ? Do they like/hate other dogs ? I know they have the dominant terrier personality, but how dominant, compared to say a jack russell ?

If you don't let them see other dogs/people yea just like any other dog they will be barking and loseing it mine are fine on walks,
We don't use collars hurts thier necks, we use harnesses


----------



## katsrevenge (Nov 24, 2008)

1 ) suitable for children ? I know someone with two chi's and two children and they seem to get on fine, but depending on where you look, the general advice seems to be that chi's and kids don't mix. Is this true ? Are chi's Ok with kids ? Are they quite friendly ?

They can be... but the better question is how are your kids with pets? If you are the type that will punish the dog for nipping after the kid has been chasing, poking and generally annoying the dog for the last half hour, do yourself and any dog/cat/other a favor, and get a stuffed animal of your choice. If the first thing you would ask your kid is "what did you do to deserve a nip?" then you'd make a good candidate for pets. (My mum was the later sort. She'd whoop our cousins/us for hurting our dogs and cats.)

With chis, since they are very very small, you HAVE to be sure your kids know how to respect an animal. One good squeeze from a kid, a fall from a kid, and you have a dead chihuahua. 

As for friendly, mine is. But, on her own time. I tell people if they want her to come up to them, just hunker down and relax. 

2 ) personality- are females less dominant than males ?

I had male dogs growing up. They were more laid back then the little girl I have now. She has to be on top of everything...watching. Our males only cared if there was food/pettings involved.

3 ) barking- my sister thinks that chi's are really snappy and barky. I know that all dogs bark, so surely it's down to temperament and how they are trained ?

Kali just informed me that the nieghbours at the bottom of the hill were moving about. She'll tell me when deer are outside, if someone comes up the walk... But, she does hush up when told to, or I acknowledge the 'danger', LOL. And even then, it's more a low bark/warning growl then a full out BARK.

As long as you treat them like a dog, albeit a tiny one.. they shouldn't get snappy. Basically, if you wouldn't let a lab do it, then your chi shouldn't be either.

4 ) do they hate being left alone ? I'm a stay at home Mother. I work from home an hour or two a day, but obviously pop out from time to time. Do they chew ? Is it best to use a doggy crate when out for an hour or two or just restrict to one or two rooms ?

I'd say yup, they hate the alone-ness. She hates it. When I leave her alone, I do crate her with a few chew toys, a bed and a litterbox. But, that is because she's still not 100% on the housebreaking, and I lack a 'playpen'.

5 ) what are they like when out walking ? Do they like/hate other dogs ? I know they have the dominant terrier personality, but how dominant, compared to say a jack russell ?

Not as in yer face as a Jack. She reminds me of a well-mannered Am-Staff more then anything else. She's not afraid of anything.. not really. She does still get spooked, but comes right back at the spooky-thing. She will challenge other dogs (IE the nieghbour's Rottie) but I'm working on that..

Hope this is helpful.


----------



## Jenn4872 (Jan 9, 2009)

My 10 yr old has been wonderful with Chico. But I think I'd be scared about a puppy chi being around a small toddler. You just have to teach the child that the pup is fragile.

I have a male chi and he's very laid back. The only time he barks is when he hears something. It's not a continuous bark, just a couple of warning barks. In fact, we had him for about 2 months before I ever heard it.


If I'm going to be away for a short period of time, I put him in his crate and if it's a longer period of time I put him in the kitchen where he'll have more room to play and such. I think he considers it "nap time" when we go away cause he's always asleep when we come back.

A friend of mine has a Jack Russell/Rat Terrier mix named Elmo and my Chico is nothing like his dog....nothing. Elmo is very yappy, dominant, hyper & aggressive BUT him and his son picked on him when he was a pup. I tried to warn them about that but of course, they didn't listen.


----------



## BABY BABS (Feb 5, 2008)

Some very good advice here. Chis make a lovely pet. If you haven't yet read the threads about having two, take a look at them. If it fits your household and activities, maybe down the road you will get a second, so they are never alone.


----------



## vviccles1 (Feb 13, 2007)

As all your Q"s seem to be answered, welcome to the site and good luck finding your 1st chi baby girl.


----------



## * Bailey & Kahlua's Mom * (Nov 10, 2008)

1 ) suitable for children ? I know someone with two chi's and two children and they seem to get on fine, but depending on where you look, the general advice seems to be that chi's and kids don't mix. Is this true ? Are chi's Ok with kids ? Are they quite friendly ?

Bailey happens to love children. He gets so happy with them. Sometimes he gets a little over excited and his play bites get a little hard. He isn't meaning to bite, he is just over excited! We don't let the children to PICK HIM UP and the moment they start getting even a tad rough with him, he is removed from the situation. I would say you *must* start working with your children before the Chi even comes home, they should start learning that the Chi will be fragile and will need gentle hands & inside voices, and not allow them to carry him/her about. They need to be careful where they walk so they don't step on the poor Chi too. Kids tend to be very clumsy, so your Chi will need your CONSTANT supervision! 

2 ) personality- are females less dominant than males ? 

I am not sure, Bailey is my first Chi. He is pretty dominant, but really just with his toys. He tries sometimes with hubby and I, but we stop that as soon as it starts. He is learning!

3 ) barking- my sister thinks that chi's are really snappy and barky. I know that all dogs bark, so surely it's down to temperament and how they are trained ?

Bailey hardly ever barks! He only barks at his toys when they make him mad (you know how those darn toys talk back!) and will bark at his daddy when they are playing rough. Other then that, he never barks when someone comes over, in the car or with others. I attribute this to lots of socialization as a very small puppy. It is important to us that he love people, so from 6 weeks old he was being passed around to people he didn't know. He loves everyone now!

4 ) do they hate being left alone ? I'm a stay at home Mother. I work from home an hour or two a day, but obviously pop out from time to time. Do they chew ? Is it best to use a doggy crate when out for an hour or two or just restrict to one or two rooms ?

Bailey has a crate that he sees as his special place. He goes into it by himself when he wants some time out, when he is tired and when he has to go potty (he has a little box in there). When we go away and he can't come with us, we always put him in his crate with some toys and give him a treat that takes him a good 10 minutes to eat. We also put on the Weather Channel so he has calm human voices to listen to, he seems to like that. lol I can't say how he is while we are gone, but more often then not he is sleeping when we come home. We have never used the crate as a punishment!!! That is important. 

5 ) what are they like when out walking ? Do they like/hate other dogs ? I know they have the dominant terrier personality, but how dominant, compared to say a jack russell ?

I don't know.... Bailey at this point refuses to walk on his leash. Its a work in progress! hahaha 


Good luck with whatever you decide! I think of you start planning and teaching your kids now about Chi's and how they are going to be expected to behave around him/her then things should be fine. Also, having a Chi puppy growing up with kids that are treating him/her nice and lovingly, and they aren't being rough or overly loud, he/she should see it like part of his/her normal life and be just fine!


----------



## Chico's Mum (Sep 9, 2008)

Hi And welcome. :wave:

-They always say Kids and Chi don't mix. But to me if you teach the kids how to hold the Chi and be there than it's fine. My sisters kids are 5 and 3 and they play with Chico all the time and they are very gentle with him.
You don't have to worry about your kids because there ages are fine to even leave them with them.

-When I got Chico they all told me ow Chi's a barker be careful. But Chico is not he only barks when he is scared of someone and well stop when I tell him too. It's about training really.

-Boys are more mama's boys they want to be with you all the time. And what I heard of female they are more independent 

-As for the dominant it's up to the dogs to decide that. But you have to be the leader of pack or you wont be able to control him/her

-If you socialization your Chi from early ages with animals and people. He/she wont be scared and well be friendly.


----------



## Melissad (Jan 24, 2009)

Wow, thanks for all those wonderful replies. That's certainly reassured me.
We will definitely be getting a chihuahua, but are aiming to get one when we return from our holiday because I don't want to leave a puppy on her own, even if it is with my dog loving Mum/sister ! 
Does anyone know of a good breeder in Mid Beds UK, or within 60 miles or so ?
Or someone I can call to get the name of a decent breeder ? 
From what I gather so far, chihuahuas cost anything from £300 to £1000 and upwards in the UK. What is the difference ?
Is it down to their kennel club credentials etc. ? I'm not bothered about that because we have no intention of `showing` our chi.
Thanks everyone for your replies,
Melissa
( by the way, I'm the sort of parent who would say `what did you do to the dog?` if a dog snapped at them ! )


----------



## rocky scotland (Jun 15, 2008)

My Rocky will be I in April and he is the best thing I ever got, love him to bits! He is not much of a barker only really to alert you to something unusual ie, someone at the door, something like a cat in the garden.
I work so he is at home during the day himself and he is fine, I started it from day 1 so he knows no different. He is left in the kitchen with a baby gate on the door and his litter tray, bed, toys etc and this has never been a problem.
Your kids should be OK with a chi, they just need to be educated to play gently with the chi as they are tiny dogs lol!
Rocky is very friendly but can take a few mins to warm to someone different that comes to visit.
I have a male and he is adorable, but he does mark from time to time and hump a LOT, plan to get him neutered soon.
He is good when we are out a walk, not aggressive at all, just interested and wants to sniff other dogs.
Hope this may help and little


----------



## jesshan (Sep 15, 2005)

Melissad said:


> Hi all,
> Quick intro- I'm Melissa, 35, married to Gavin, 37.
> We live in Biggleswade in Bedfordshire, UK.
> We have two daughters aged 8 and 6.
> ...



Melissa, it is nice that you ask all these questions, at least you are doing your homework rather than just buying one.


Prices realistically range from £700 - £1500, smooths in the UK tend to be more expensive as are females to males.

Pet people are charging just as much as show people but don't be fooled into buying a chihuhua cross for £500 just because they are cheaper.

Ask the breeders if they know of any hereditary problems in the lines - a good one should know all about the dogs behind their puppies. Patella Luxation is a major problem which breeders should try and eliminate. i do know of people who knowing breed from a line which has this problem instead of neutering and ending that specific line.

When you find a breeder please ask lots of questions, I prefer it when a buyer askes loads of questions - oh an don't feel obliged to buy a puppy just because you have gone to view it but keep the breeder informed of whether you are interested or not.

Hope this helps.


----------



## Rosiesmum (Oct 14, 2007)

£1500 for a *pet quality *Chihuahua bitch, regardless of coat length is excessive?
I think we are talking greeders here not breeders 

How can any breeder justify that amount of money? Surely that must be the price you would expect to pay for a bitch pup with great show potential?

That said, when I rang around for a puppy last year, I was quoted £1400 for a pet quality long coat Chi bitch pup. That was from a show breeder, I spoke to a couple of breed reps/people and they said don't pay it...too much.

So, it really is a case of buyer beware. *There are some great and caring Chi breeders out there, with lovely dogs who would not rip you off*. 
But others..


----------



## pinkglitterybunny (Jul 26, 2008)

^^ £1500 is a hell of a lot, I think you are right about the greeders not breeders quote!


----------



## Rosiesmum (Oct 14, 2007)

Melissa, I have sent you a pm, I hope it helps


----------



## jesshan (Sep 15, 2005)

I was being realistic, there are MANY breeders advertising puppies at high prices - I do hope the "greeders" comment wasn't directed at me....

I don't sell my puppies for that price however can I just point out some of these ads from, as far as I am aware, non show breeders:

http://www.epupz.co.uk/clas/viewdetails.asp?view=71146

http://www.epupz.co.uk/clas/viewdetails.asp?view=234989

http://www.epupz.co.uk/clas/viewdetails.asp?view=238786

http://www.epupz.co.uk/clas/viewdetails.asp?view=239955

http://www.epupz.co.uk/clas/viewdetails.asp?view=238786

http://www.epupz.co.uk/clas/viewdetails.asp?view=239131

http://www.epupz.co.uk/clas/viewdetails.asp?view=239534

Then don't forget all of these breeders who are knocking out little cross breeds and selling them for between £350 - £550. AND the merle breeders who I would imagine haven't had their lines tested and the pattern is banned in the UK.

So please don't think that ALL show breeders charge the earth.

There are many breeders on epupz who don't even know what the breed standard looks like yet they advertise "stunning show quality puppies" for sale - there are 33 pages of puppies for sale on epupz and glancing through the pages I haven't seen ONE show breeder on there.

BTW EVERYTHING I sell is sold as PET ONLY EVEN if they are of show quality.


----------



## Rosiesmum (Oct 14, 2007)

Personally I wouldn't direct anyone towards the awful puppy sites and I don't think the prices there are indicative of what a pet owner should be expected to pay?

I don't believe for one moment all show breeders do charge the earth, but as I have experienced some will try it on...So I think it is relevant that new would be owners are given a realistic price range of what to expect when buying a pet quality puppy 


I found the breed reps I spoke to last year, more than willing to do just that, not tell me what I _could_ pay. For after all, people as we see, and I had first hand experience of, can ask what they like.
Thankfully the internet has helped a lot of pet owners wise up and sharing information helps an awful lot 

As have said there are some brilliant and helpful Chihuahua breeders in the UK, but you have to look for them


----------



## Melissad (Jan 24, 2009)

What is a realistic price for a pet quality chihuahua in the UK ?


----------



## jesshan (Sep 15, 2005)

33 pages show that many breeders use this site though. It never used to be that bad but it has got progressively worse as the months have gone on. Many people searching for a puppy still don't research enough though and rush in buying from places like this. Granted not all on this site aren't bad but I wouldn't touch most of them on there with a barge pole.


----------



## blairblue (Jan 25, 2009)

I have looked at this site often tho not got my boy from thier but a breeder in scotland and she does advertise her long coats very more reasonable kc reg too! I contacted many throughout he north and prices amazed me, I did also ask yourself jesshan & sorry they were still out my price range. I do love your new puppies you have too and i am still looking for another lc chi but madly saving!!!


----------



## blairblue (Jan 25, 2009)

Jesshan you advertise on the breeders page on epupz under parkbow chihuahuas durham thats where i got it from...

http://www.epupz.net/parkbow_chihuahua


----------



## blairblue (Jan 25, 2009)

jesshan thanks for the pm but i did ask you the price of pups & i do know yours a fab & so well brought up plus as i live only 50 miles or so away it would have been ideal thanks but i really cant raise that sorry....(sorry it wont let me reply on the pm) thank you anyway and if i can get extra cash i will certainly get in touch.


----------



## Rosiesmum (Oct 14, 2007)

blairblue said:


> jesshan thanks for the pm but i did ask you the price of pups & i do know yours a fab & so well brought up plus as i live only 50 miles or so away it would have been ideal thanks but i really cant raise that sorry....(sorry it wont let me reply on the pm) thank you anyway and if i can get extra cash i will certainly get in touch.


Blairblue, could you not go back to your previous breeder as they seem to be less expensive? Obviously only if you were happy with them


----------



## Rosiesmum (Oct 14, 2007)

Melissad said:


> What is a realistic price for a pet quality chihuahua in the UK ?


Personally having discussed it with hubby, I would not pay more than £700 for a dog puppy and £1000 for a bitch pup. We would not be looking to show or breed and all things considered I believe breeders asking for more than that are just plain greeders. For that price I would expect them to be of good quality, socialised, KC reg and vaccinated. Healthy of course, though not necessarily perfect as far as standard goes. 

But that's just my thoughts and to be honest, I don't see us ever taking that route again, but you never know!

Just my thoughts, I am sure people will have payed much less or more here. But personally I think the prices I quote are realistic.


----------



## katsrevenge (Nov 24, 2008)

Melissad said:


> ( by the way, I'm the sort of parent who would say `what did you do to the dog?` if a dog snapped at them ! )


Ah, if only all parents said that!! You have made my day, really. 


Wow. The dollar is about 75% of a pound... wow. That isn't a pet at those prices, it is a status symbol. 
Gah, I just looked at pups for sale in my area... then checked petfinder. Pups on the interwebs run about 800 (with iffy looking papers) verus 75 dollars for a young adult rescue. 

Then again, I didn't pay for Kali. I still can't believe my brother gave 700 dollars for a dog.

Have you guys considered a rescue or shelter? You may not be able to get a 8 wk old pup, but you'd be saving $$, a life and not feeding an outrageously priced market.


----------



## blairblue (Jan 25, 2009)

Rosiesmum said:


> Blairblue, could you not go back to your previous breeder as they seem to be less expensive? Obviously only if you were happy with them


I am extremley happy with my darling boy however he is 7 now I got him for my 18th birthday from my parents at a cost of £200:daisy:
his breeder & her family are not breeding anymore  tho do still attend shows, however the commitee side.
his mum & dad were shown & his breeder (now dead) chair of chi commitee at that time, we felt she was a lovely lady & very honorable breeder with correct intentions of continuing her breed line. I am fully aware of that price is not up-to-date, Also now as i wish a pet only and he/she will be neuterd asap due to having family dogs visit I am prepared to pay a reasonable price.

jesshan i cant pm you it will not let me (i did receive yours tho) sorry i have not a clue why i cant send reply 
I do like the look of your pups & would love your little boy however the price range is not in my budget..

Can I also say.....

_I do think epupz is not the place to look for pups either but look how many kc show/breeders are listed in the breeders section...to me thats advertising! Yet they say dont buy a pup off epupz _


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

What about this.... you say you are coming to the US to visit relatives and then will get a puppy. Why don't you research breeders HERE in the US in the state you are visiting and maybe you could find a nice puppy here and take it back with you? I know for the prices you are finding, you could find a very nicely bred Chihuahua here. 

Not sure what the rules are for bringing pets into your country though. You'd have to check that out also. But that might be an option and I know that Chihuahua's are popular and EASY to find here and you can find one that does not cost an arm and a leg.

Brodysmom


----------



## Melissad (Jan 24, 2009)

Brodysmom said:


> What about this.... you say you are coming to the US to visit relatives and then will get a puppy. Why don't you research breeders HERE in the US in the state you are visiting and maybe you could find a nice puppy here and take it back with you? I know for the prices you are finding, you could find a very nicely bred Chihuahua here.
> 
> Not sure what the rules are for bringing pets into your country though. You'd have to check that out also. But that might be an option and I know that Chihuahua's are popular and EASY to find here and you can find one that does not cost an arm and a leg.
> 
> Brodysmom


I would really consider that, but we have strict quarantine laws in the UK and the puppy would need to spend 6 months in quarantine kennels which isn't an option.


----------



## katsrevenge (Nov 24, 2008)

Brodysmom said:


> What about this.... you say you are coming to the US to visit relatives and then will get a puppy. Why don't you research breeders HERE in the US in the state you are visiting and maybe you could find a nice puppy here and take it back with you? I know for the prices you are finding, you could find a very nicely bred Chihuahua here.
> 
> Not sure what the rules are for bringing pets into your country though. You'd have to check that out also. But that might be an option and I know that Chihuahua's are popular and EASY to find here and you can find one that does not cost an arm and a leg.
> 
> Brodysmom


I'll second this. Depending on where you go, chis are everywhere.


----------



## jesshan (Sep 15, 2005)

blairblue said:


> I am extremley happy with my darling boy however he is 7 now I got him for my 18th birthday from my parents at a cost of £200:daisy:
> his breeder & her family are not breeding anymore  tho do still attend shows, however the commitee side.
> his mum & dad were shown & his breeder (now dead) chair of chi commitee at that time, we felt she was a lovely lady & very honorable breeder with correct intentions of continuing her breed line. I am fully aware of that price is not up-to-date, Also now as i wish a pet only and he/she will be neuterd asap due to having family dogs visit I am prepared to pay a reasonable price.
> 
> ...


Sorry hun that I can't help (I didn't think that £700 was excessive for a fully vaccinated, KC reg dog puppy.) Especially when x-breeds are being sold for up to £500. It is unlikely that you will get a one for £200 and I suppose if you look at the prices they will probably shoot up thanks to Beverley Hills Chihuahua. We paid £125 for my 1st chihuahua which was 30 years ago.

I don't advertise on epupz but I do put details in the breeders section purely because I try to raise awareness about long to smooth mating being sold as pure bred chihuahuas with pedigree, merles, rare colours and Tea cups being advertised at high prices. Advice on buying a puppy I don't list puppies and I don't list studs. 

Mind you there are many breeder who forget they initially put their details on there it is hard to remove information from it.


----------



## Melissad (Jan 24, 2009)

Hi again,
Very interesting thread with lots of interesting info, thanks..
Does anyone know how soon after birth a breeder allows its chihuahua puppies to be taken home ? We're not looking to get a puppy until July/August as we have a pre- booked 2 week holiday, but I get the impression that most puppies stay with their Mother for several months before being homed ? 
Is that true ? When should I be looking at puppies in order to get one for July/August time ?
Thanks
Melissa
x


----------



## Rosiesmum (Oct 14, 2007)

blairblue said:


> I am extremley happy with my darling boy however can I also say.....
> 
> _I do think epupz is not the place to look for pups either but look how many kc show/breeders are listed in the breeders section...to me thats advertising! Yet they say dont buy a pup off epupz _


I do agree with you there. Though it might not have originally been their intention, it does appear to endorse the site. Giving out very mixed messages  

I think that even established breeders are finding it inceasingly difficult to sell their own puppies. At one time they would hve been bought up by pet owner by word of mouth/contacts and people calling breed clubs.
Now the majority of us have internet access, there is that much more competition. Chi's were once almost like gold dust, not anymore.

Hope you get your puppy, have you considered asking about older puppies or dogs that have been run on and not made the grade and so not being kept? 
Just a thought and don't give up the right little Chi will come along for you 

Keeep us up to date!


----------



## Guest (Jan 26, 2009)

What about the breed clubs they will have a list of pupies for sale...............
But i do find that new commers are breeding more and selling for a hell a lot more than i do and put them on epupz for £1500 plus it's a joke but people still buy from these people that know nothing about this lovely breed!!!............. i've been breeding l/c chihuahuas for a long time and bred a champion .......
I love my chi's and they have made me very proud of them all............
When i let a puppy go it must be to the best forever home i can find not just for how much i can get for him or her it makes me so mad when i look at epupz.............I hope no one ever uses my Affix on there because i would hit the roof!!!! but how many do use other peoples kennel names to sell there pups................As a show/breeder i've paid for that name!!! and and gone to all the shows to make my kennel known in the uk..............I would never have anything to do with epupz at all...........Angie


----------



## rocky scotland (Jun 15, 2008)

My Rocky was £950 last yr, I dont think thats excessive. He is worth every penny lol!!!!!!!!


----------



## Rosiesmum (Oct 14, 2007)

sunshine45 said:


> I would never have anything to do with epupz at all...........Angie


Good for you Angie 

Put your details on that site and people believe you condone it and if those that consider themselves the "better" breeders do so, what message does that send out 

I agree, go via the breed clubs and query anything you are unsure of  
Avoid the puppy sites if you love and care about the welfare of Chihuahuas!

There are enough lovely breeders in the UK who don't need to advertise there.


----------



## Melissad (Jan 24, 2009)

Rosiesmum said:


> Good for you Angie
> 
> Put your details on that site and people believe you condone it and if those that consider themselves the "better" breeders do so, what message does that send out
> 
> ...


That's what I'll be doing. 
I'll avoid the puppy sites.
It's a big decision and a lot of money, so I want to get it right and the welfare of the animal is the most important thing, like you say.
Melissa
x


----------



## jesshan (Sep 15, 2005)

Melissad said:


> Hi again,
> Very interesting thread with lots of interesting info, thanks..
> Does anyone know how soon after birth a breeder allows its chihuahua puppies to be taken home ? We're not looking to get a puppy until July/August as we have a pre- booked 2 week holiday, but I get the impression that most puppies stay with their Mother for several months before being homed ?
> Is that true ? When should I be looking at puppies in order to get one for July/August time ?
> ...


Hi Melissa, 

I always keep my puppies until they are at least 12 weeks old and are ALWAYS fully vaccinated, KC registered and insured before they leave - a smaller one my stay until it is older and I feel that it is ready to go. Breed clubs recommend this age however they say that it should never be less than 10 weeks. Don't listen to the rubbish about if they don't leave at 8 weeks they won't bond.

You shouldn't need to leave a deposit - I never take one. Good breeders also shouldn't have a waiting list and won't reserve one before it is born.

If you start looking around April time where puppies should be about the right time.

Hope this helps.


----------



## jesshan (Sep 15, 2005)

One thing I would say is make sure you check that the lines are free from PL. (or as far as the breeder is aware as we do not have compulsory testing for it in the UK)


----------



## jesshan (Sep 15, 2005)

Barbara I get the distinct impression that you feel I am some kind of bad breeder and Angie is a better one because she has nothing to do with epupz. 

I explained that I do NOT advertise puppies or studs on epupz but put information on there - I do NOT condone the site however if people who are knowledgable didn't have any input, how would people know there IS a choice. 

There are some reputable breeders who use the site to distribute valuable information to prospective buyers.


----------



## Rosiesmum (Oct 14, 2007)

jesshan said:


> One thing I would say is make sure you check that the lines are free from PL. (or as far as the breeder is aware as we do not have compulsory testing for it in the UK)



The reality is NO Chihuahua breeder in the UK or *anywhere* is going to tell you that their line has patella luxation in it! Or mitral valve disease or epilepsy...
Personally I'd rather buy from a breeder who acknowledges the issues than wears a blindfold.

I for one... given past experience would love to see even voluntary testing for heart problems and patella luxation. Both are a REAL issues within the breed and breeders who deny it...are well...in denial. 

Through my (out of date site) and in person I have chatted to many pet owners who have bought Chi's with health issues...They didn't all come from back yard breeders either....I have been surprised where some of them did come from to be honest


----------



## Rosiesmum (Oct 14, 2007)

jesshan said:


> There are some reputable breeders who use the site to distribute valuable information to prospective buyers.


I cannot help but feel Denise that your own site would be a better platform to promote advice and good animal welfare? Rather than what equates to a puppy supermarket site?

If I were a breeder (which I am not and never will be) I would not personally want my name associated with these sites in any shape or form...
But then I do not have puppies to sell.


----------



## Guest (Jan 26, 2009)

Rosiesmum said:


> I cannot help but feel Denise that your own site would be a better platform to promote advice and good animal welfare? Rather than what equates to a puppy supermarket site?
> 
> If I were a breeder (which I am not and never will be) I would not personally want my name associated with these sites in any shape or form...
> But then I do not have puppies to sell.


I agree as a show/breeder and judge i would never put my kennel name on there for any reason at all.........


----------



## Chico's Mum (Sep 9, 2008)

I'm not a breeder. And I understand that there are bad breeders and good breeders. 

But this is the 21st century. If a breeder wants to sell her/him pups in the net. So What! 
What's the deferents. Because in the end they well call, Email, and go to there homes to get the pup. 
And in both the breeder well send them pics by email. 
It's all the same. 

How do you here about a breeder in the first place. Buy advertising thru the papers or when they go to Shows or asking there friends if they know someone who want a pup to give them there number. 

At least if there is a site. you can take a look at the Chi's and the parents and how there past mating teared out. And in the site there are info in them and also they write about them self. 

It's all about trust. Do you trust this breeder or not. In both you still think is this person a good or bad breeder is he/she scamming me or not. 
In all you still pay for the pup you want.


----------



## Guest (Jan 26, 2009)

Denise i've never implied that i'am a better breeder than any one i just don't use the epupz site at all ..........Thats why when people are looking for a pup i tell them to go to the breed clubs.........I never tell people who i think are better breeders than others not my place too but some people do ......So i would appreciate it if you would not bring my kennel into the epupz argument thank you


----------



## jesshan (Sep 15, 2005)

sunshine45 said:


> Denise i've never implied that i'am a better breeder than any one i just don't use the epupz site at all ..........Thats why when people are looking for a pup i tell them to go to the breed clubs.........I never tell people who i think are better breeders than others not my place too but some people do ......So i would appreciate it if you would not bring my kennel into the epupz argument thank you


Angie, READ THE POSTING! I never posted you implied that at all, you totally missread what i wrote i did not bring your kennel into a discussion because that is what it is, not an argument. However when you participate in discussions your name is bound to be included. 
With the amount of internet traffic going through epupz. If it means that i have enlightened only one person I am glad my info is on the site.


----------



## jesshan (Sep 15, 2005)

I should point out that this thread has become hijacked with an obviously touchy subject and I don't think Melissa will thank us for this behavour


----------



## ahra1284 (Sep 3, 2008)

this is kind of unrelated and off topic but chihuahuas are so expensive in the UK! is there a reason for this? I mean i know i paid a ton for bam ($1500) but i was a stupid girl and bought him at a pet store (whihc i will never do again dont worry! but bam is the picture of perfect health) but i know that you can get chihuahuas for muhc, much less than that in the us. are they rare in the UK?


----------



## catalat (Apr 21, 2008)

Hello and welcome to the forum. Hope my answers help

1 ) suitable for children ?
I think in general getting a chihuahua for small children is not a good idea. In my experience with Chloe youngsters tend to be too rough and loud around her. They tend to really scare Chloe away, but she is getting better around them. She never shows signs of aggression towards kids, mainly just frightened by them. But this could also be because she has never grown up around small kids and has had a few not so good encounters with them. I think though if you are willing to put a lot of time educating and explaining to your children how delicate and sensitive they are then it might be ok. It is definitely a breed you would never want to leave alone with small children, always want to keep an eye out. (not sure how old yours are though)

Are they quite friendly ? This all depends on socialization. Many chihuahuas have a bad reputation for being unfriendly because they are not properly socialized. As long as you get your puppy around lots of different people and situations you can have a friendly chihuahua.
2 ) personality- are females less dominant than males ? Not sure about this, I have always had female dogs. Mine were never dominant over me.

3 ) barking- my sister thinks that chi's are really snappy and barky. I know that all dogs bark, so surely it's down to temperament and how they are trained ?

This has to go along with training. Chloe barks when she hears someone at the door and sometimes when she is playing. But she isn't yappy or snappy.. her bark is actually more like a howl lol
4 ) do they hate being left alone ? Chloe used to cry a lot in her crate when I left her for work and school. I would say she stopped doing that around 6 months. But that is also dependent on the dog, some dogs really love their crates from a young age. Chloe doesn't mind hers now that she is older.

5 ) what are they like when out walking ? Do they like/hate other dogs ? Chloe is usually afraid of other dogs in initial meetings, her tail always tucks between her little legs lol. But after a while she warms up.


----------



## rubia (Jul 3, 2008)

I have a chi and I have two children. I would recomend that you visit lots of chihuahuas, and visit breeders. Take your time...really take your time there are so many dogs, breeders, etc. The right fit is important. The breeder who I got Rico from was not the one I originally wanted to go with..however the more I looked around the more what she was doing made sense to me. This particular one did everything that was in the best interrest of the dog. It is a learnig process. Now I realize just how critical finding the right breeder was. She did such wonderful things for Rico and he is a great dog today because of things that she did.

I did pay more than most people here from US paid, I did want certain things and that one does pay for. I do feel like AKC, the Kennel Club registration was important because I wanted to be clear about where the pup comes from and that he is the breed standard. I did this because I was looking for health and temperment, maybe not a show dog, but a well bred chihuahua. 

The second part..you have to train him or her well. If you have kids maybe a a male would be a better choice, I think they tend to be more interested in pleasing people than girls. Ask the breeders in your travels.


----------

